
Facebook Like button [operator] a controller jointly with Facebook (GDPR ruling) [pdf] - adzicg
https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2019-07/cp190099en.pdf
======
adzicg
Mods - sorry for editorialising the title, I know it’s against HN rules, but
the full ruling title is too long to fit into the heading field. “The operator
of a website that features a Facebook ‘Like’ button can be a controller
jointly with Facebook in respect of the collection and transmission to
Facebook of the personal data of visitors to its website“

Related analysis:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/29/eu_gdpr_facebook_li...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/29/eu_gdpr_facebook_like_button/)

